# Wade Fishing Options



## Holden Roberts (Jan 30, 2013)

Evening everyone. This is my first post here on the boards. I am writing with the hope that I can get some opinions on wade fishing options. I will be down in Perdido, right next to Johnson Beach from 7 March to 17 March. I do not have a boat or a yak and I am limited to one rod and a backpack full of gear. I have a 7' MH spinning outfit that I can rig with braid or fluoro. 

I will fish for anything that will bite in relatively shallow water. I do not know the area at all so I do not want to venture too far out on the flats (will there even be fish on them?) I wouldn't mind fishing the gulf side, but I will not be able to cast to far. 

It would be cool to catch some reds, specks, or flounders. Maybe even a small shark. Please give me your opinions on what you think will be biting, and where I should go to find them. Thanks a lot. Cheers.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Read reports closer to when you are coming down. weathers crazy but should be a good time for all the above.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Should be a good time. Basically anywhere on the lagoon side of Johnson's Beach should be good. Catch you a couple of small pinfish and toss them out there. Big Lagoon is a great place for trouts and reds. Get on google earth and check it out.


----------



## iceoiler (Jan 11, 2013)

When you say big lagoon, do you mean the big lagoon state park?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

There's some awesome fishing in that area for waders. One good spot is down the little road to the left upon entering Johnson Beach. Plenty of good grass flats and they could be slap covered with reds/specks that time of year. You could also try across the water at Big Lagoon S.P. Lots of good fishin over there too.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

When I say "Big Lagoon" I mean the body of water from the state park area all the way to Ft Mcree.


----------



## iceoiler (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok because i inquired about big lagoon state park and was told it wasnt any good for reds and trout, what is the easiest way to get a small boat in at big lagoon?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

They have a boat ramp, not sure how much it costs anymore.


----------



## iceoiler (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok thanks! I come down for two weeks at end of march/early april and i bring a small boat. We stay at eden in perdido key and i am addictted to inshore fishing so always looking for good places for reds, trout, flounder, sheephead, etc.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

iceoiler said:


> Ok because i inquired about big lagoon state park and was told it wasnt any good for reds and trout, what is the easiest way to get a small boat in at big lagoon?


Lmao!!!:whistling:


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Yakavelli said:


> Lmao!!!:whistling:


lol


----------

